# Help: Lazy eye(blind) that's smaller than the other(With pic)



## Macaroni (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi,
Since birth I am blind in one eye and because I don't use it, it gets smaller and smaller with time, so I am looking pretty asymetric, also because i have a squint in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It makes me feel really insecure and ugly.
Could anybody advice me how to apply make- up and what colors to use to even it a bit out? (NC20) Maybe even a tutorial? I have the feeling darker smokey eye colors make it worse.
Also I would like to find others that have the same problem and see how they do their make-up. Is there anybody out there with the same problem or am I an alien? 
Your help is much appreciated. Thanx in advance!!!


----------



## silvergirl (Aug 11, 2008)

Most people dont have perfect features or skin. Also everyone has some assemetry in their features. I would experiment if I was you and maybe even get some makeovers in a Mac store to get some expert help. Like everyone, it takes many goes to get a feel for what works best.

I would try a smokey eye look that works to equal out both eye areas, even if the eyes are not the same. Focus on getting the whole face made up too so the overall look is pretty. People dont zone in on one feature, they tend to look at the package. Also, most people are too busy worrying about their own shortcomings to notice others.


----------



## rachybloom (Aug 11, 2008)

Be confident with what you have! I know that sounds like pretty lame advice but it's really not as bad as you think it is. You can always play up your lips to divert attention from your eyes.. I agree with going to a professional makeup artist and having them help you. It'd work wonders and definitely help you out. Good luck :]


----------



## Hilly (Aug 11, 2008)

I knew a girl in college who had similar eyes as you, and she was really cute! 
BTW you have nice brows


----------



## laperle (Aug 11, 2008)

Dear, 

Our confidence usually grows because of our flaws, but that doesn't mean they won't bother us throughout life.

Make up is fantastic, but it acts like camouflage. When you take it off and go to bed, the assimetry is still there. If you'r problem is about the world's perception, go for it.

But if this assimmetry really bothers you, go see a doctor and tell him/her how you feel about it and ask if there's something non-invasive that could help. 

Whatever you decide, make it for yourself, not for the others!


----------



## miss_supra (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey girly,

I know a lot of Asian girls with a similiar problem and are not blind. Your folds for your eyelid are different on both sides. You can use eye glue to create different folds. That's what a lot of girls I know do for their problem.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 12, 2008)

my whole face is lopsided, noticeably...so don't feel bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i say don't let it bother you, you have awesome eyebrows and i bet an adorable face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but, i know that we are our own worst critics and it's always easier said than done...in that case, i agree with miss_supra's eyelid tape suggestion if it really bothers you, i know there are alot of girls that use it to correct uneven eyelids.


----------



## Macaroni (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi, thanx for all your kind replies.
I have had a makeover done once but I wondered if that wouldn't draw even more attention to the eyes if one side has eyeliner closer to the eye and the other side wider... 

Maybe I could use a bit of white eyeliner in the smaller inner waterline to make it look a bit bigger but not use that in the bigger eye? Or use a bit more mascara on one side than on the other? Haha.. I am not sure. Might look pretty strange though if it's just on one side and might emphasize on the asymmetry. 

The eyelid glue idea is pretty good. I never thought about that. But I somehow doubt we have that in Germany. But I am going to the UK soon. Does anyone know if it's available there and what brand names?

Also I read somewhere that using eyeglue longterm stretches out the lid and makes it worse and I read one can use eyelash glue too. I wonder if that is true. (Oh, that rhymes.)

So, thanx again to those who took the time to answer. Does anyone else have any other good ideas like the eyelid glue thing or make-up or color applying tips?


----------



## Macaroni (Aug 12, 2008)

To miss_supra:
Strange, my thank you to you disappeared. But anyways, thanks


----------



## silvergirl (Aug 12, 2008)

I was going to add that sometimes you need to get many makeovers till you get the `one`!!! ie the one that really works. I personally had a very fruitless makeover the other day in MAC and sort of achieved nothing. I came out with the exact look I hated because the MA was convinced that he could show me that purple colors do work for me. (And yes to his credit my eyes did look very blue, but they also looked tiny and bruised!!!! LOL). The trick is to keep looking till you find someone who works for you and your overall look. Its sort of like finding your perfect match.

With the eye liner thing, I was thinking of a very smokey look with no hard lines. Even a bit thicker under the eyes....a trick I use to make the overall size of the eyes appear larger. Matbe even get some reflective highlighting shadows to play around with too with different effects. I would go for some of the (amazing) neutrals around to begin with. The star flash seems to have some amazing easy to blend colors!!!

You are going to need some specialised eye brushes that will become the foundation of your look for years to come. 

I personally dont think the glue will be practical or comfortable in the short or long term. ....and good luck!


----------



## laperle (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Macaroni* 

 
_The eyelid glue idea is pretty good. I never thought about that. But I somehow doubt we have that in Germany. But I am going to the UK soon. Does anyone know if it's available there and what brand names?_

 
You can order online: Sasa.com - Online beauty and health shop
Sasa.com - Online beauty and health shop


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 12, 2008)

From what I see in your picture I think you are already doing a superb job with your eye makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You also have very lovely skin.

Also I agree with other posters, everyone has some asymetry in their features. Btw, next time you look at Christie Turlington's (the Supermodel) photo you will notice that one of her eyes is bigger than the other. But I think it is the things that are unique that makes us special. 

Having said that I think if you want to create more balance with makeup the key is not to over compensate. Because sometimes when you do that it actually draws more attention to it. 

If you are doing a light smokey eye, line the upper lashes as you would and then apply a soft lighter shade to smoke (agree with slivergirl nothing harsh) and then just ever so slightly blend a little further out for the eye that needs more emphasis. Also I would avoid lining the water line all the way around as that tends to close the eye in even more. Lastly you mentioned white eyeliner I think that is a good suggestion, although I would used it for both eyes as opposed to just one eye because again that may be overcompensating. However using a thicker line or experimenting with the placement may produce desired results.

I hope that helps


----------



## miss_supra (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Macaroni* 

 
_To miss_supra:
Strange, my thank you to you disappeared. But anyways, thanks _

 

No worries! My account is tripping out right now. I can't give thanks or receive them. For a while I couldn't even post. T_T

I haven't heard about it stetching hte skin and making it worse. The only thing I have heard is with eye tape, sometimes you can permanently create a new crease shape. Tkae that with a grain of salt because they are the asian beauty rumors I have heard.


----------



## miss_supra (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_You can order online: Sasa.com - Online beauty and health shop
Sasa.com - Online beauty and health shop_

 
These are the best eye glues I have come across. My boyfriend trie one of them and it didn't hold well. Let me find the specific brand that my girls friends use.


Here it is

the super hold eye talks is the best


----------

